# Slingshot Records



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread is for the posting of slingshot records.

This first post is reserved for guidelines to posting records, the second is for listing records and their holders and the third to rules and requirements pertaining to individual records. Any mod may alter these three posts.

The rest of the thread is open to members for discussion of the admisistering of this thread, the rules for records and the actual posting of records and evidence for verification.

Records may be reports of recognised world records (such as Guiness), national records (accreited by bodies such as the NSA) or club or forum records.

Arbitration of forum records is to be confirmed by a moderator and the final authority is AaronC.

This topic will be made a sticky.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Records to be posted here.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rules to be posted here.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Feel free to post record claims with evidence or third party accreditation, suggestions, proposals for rules, etc. We are open for discussion.

I'd kick off with Jörg's most energetic slingshot from his Slingshot Channel.

Limitations are human tensioned without a tensioning mechanism. He used a release and it was a foot braced sitting slingshot. I'll let the man himself post the claim and a link to the video as evidence. A witness name would be useful too.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Rule # 1.....Moderators will remove "any" post that does not pertain to the thread "Slingshot Records". No joking around or posting just to be posting.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, most hits from 33' on a 12 ounce soda can in one minute or less.... *10*
Verified by video time running and a tape measure:






I'm thinking, most hits in a row from 33' and 66', and most hits out of 50 shots at 33' and 66' might be good records to try for as well.
Using a soda can to shoot at seems like a good idea as well, because the more you hit it, the less there is of it... so it gets more difficult with each shot!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is our first record 4 hits?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay, most hits from 33' on a 12 ounce soda can in one minute or less.... *10*
> Verified by video time running and a tape measure:
> 
> 
> ...


Bill, you will never get the best record because when there is no more can left you can't count air. That's a compliment Bill.

Seriously though, for record purposes a 15oz (425g) tin can may be better since today I was shooting and didn't get that many shots and the aluminum soda can got ripped off the tie and that would be a drag if that happens while watching a record attempt video. It is painfully boring watching someone go fix up the target so as to not stop the camera.

I like the the few challenges Bill suggests.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hayes may be setting too high a standard for most of us to participate but 33 feet is the recognized distance. 66 feet ? I dont think eye can see that good.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is what I recomend for a target. Go by the local war surplus and get one of the short sling, harness type straps that has the ends sewn. Cut the end just below the stiched area. Run a cord thru the loop and hang it from each side of your catch box. This one is 1 3/4 in x 5 1/2. I have been shooting one of these for a year and it is still good.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Here is what I recomend for a target. Go by the local war surplus and get one of the short sling, harness type straps that has the ends sewn. Cut the end just below the stiched area. Run a cord thru the loop and hang it from each side of your catch box. This one is 1 3/4 in x 5 1/2. I have been shooting one of these for a year and it is still good.


Virtually indistructable, good idea.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The biggest reason I'm suggesting shooting at 12 ounce soda cans is they are pretty well standard all over the world.... presenting approximately the same surface area to shoot at... making it more of a uniform standard.

Another target (for competition or video use) I was thinking about making is a rubber mat with a 2" round hole in it and a small free hanging steel gong plate behind it. It would make hits easy to distinguish, because of the sound it makes, good for when it's hard to see on video.

If we were to get serious about this record business... we could have an official target that could be used by all who wish to paricipate. The official target could be as simple as the rubber cutout with a soda can sized hole in it and a gong behind... the whole thing could be as small as a 12" square X 2" thick... easy to mail (for a fee) for an official recognition... something to think about!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> The biggest reason I'm suggesting shooting at 12 ounce soda cans is they are pretty well standard all over the world.... presenting approximately the same surface area to shoot at... making it more of a uniform standard.
> 
> Another target (for competition or video use) I was thinking about making is a rubber mat with a 2" round hole in it and a small free hanging steel gong plate behind it. It would make hits easy to distinguish, because of the sound it makes, good for when it's hard to see on video.
> 
> If we were to get serious about this record business... we could have an official target that could be used by all who wish to paricipate. The official target could be as simple as the rubber cutout with a soda can sized hole in it and a gong behind... the whole thing could be as small as a 12" square X 2" thick... easy to mail (for a fee) for an official recognition... something to think about!


I like this idea!

Soda cans disappear too quick for me, I do like the rubber mat/gong idea as you would be able to confirm a hit much easier then with a soda can graze, plus the target will be staying still rather than swinging around after a hit, All the videos I see are usually of multiple soda cans in a row on a wall which obviously is not feasible for the majority of us.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Holding a fully drawn 200 fps slingshot with one hand; no trigger.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

How about Torsten ... longest single shot and fastest?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome idea, I will definitely try to make a record when it warms up this summer!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

ROFL









Slingshot Records : http://www.slingshotrecords.org/


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lool!


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

the names ballin mr ballin
















boom


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Any more records?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, there's been a LOT of development in this area since this thread was posted.... the boundaries of what a slingshot is actually capable of have been expanded beyond what most people could have really imagined only a year ago.
I'm pretty sure Dgui has all the speed shooting and short range aerial stuff pretty well in the bag, and as of right now I've got a few things that might be considered records since they're yet to be matched:

20 hits in a row on a 1 3/8" bullseye from 33' or more:






Farthest card cut, suspended or otherwise, with a slingshot... 130'






Farthest recorded shot on a 12 ounce soda can, 400'


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I may have the record for the most consecutive misses


----------

